# bolting while lunging ....ugh!



## SpotlightCustomDesigns (Oct 28, 2007)

oh, and she's only ever been lunged 2 times a week, the other times she either just goes to pasture, or we work on showmanship.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Try doing the "hide-your-hiney" game. 
Stand with her facing you and look at her hip and lean forward and twirl the end of your rope untill she moves that butt away. do it to both sides. 
I have a 3 year old so I know about young horses, there a handful! lol
I'd do that and change directions often, really make her jump out of the way. work her. Becuase it sounds like shes not paying attention to you. Keep her nose pointed in and turn her alot.
Hope this helps! :wink:


----------



## LukeyD (Sep 25, 2007)

She could also be too young and not mentally mature for what your asking her to do. I mean, she's still a baby at 1 1/2 years. I wouldn't even lunge her at that age. Working on grooming, trailering, bathing, clipping, and halter is all that I would do. You don't want to stress her out. I just think she needs time to be a baby and grow up. It doesn't mean you can't do anything with her, but I think your pushing her too much. But that's my opinion. Good luck.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

If she can gallop, she can lounge. :wink:


----------



## LukeyD (Sep 25, 2007)

She could be physically ready for it, but not mentally. A 1 year old is like a human baby. Their brains are very immature and can't think as well as say a 5 or 6 year old horse.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Actually lunging on gallop can be hard on joints when they are young. I dont' like to gallop mine on lunge.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

i didn't say gallop while lounging, I said if the horse can gallop she can longe on a lounge line.


----------



## LukeyD (Sep 25, 2007)

They aren't the same thing though. Cantering on a longe line around in a circle is stressful on joints, especially under developed and weak ones. The horse gallops where ever it wants to in the pasture, more than likely not for an extended period of time, and isn't galloping in a circle. There is a difference. ANY horse can gallop, even little foals, but that doesn't mean you get out the lounge line and start lounging them, does it?


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

OMG why do u guys think its so bad? clinton anderson stresses traing extreamly early and 18 months is allready a yearling and they lounge horses younger than that. my filly was started lounging and groundwork when she was 6 months old so 18 months is nothing.


----------



## LukeyD (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm not freaking out about it, I just have a different and strong opinion. It's ok to have different training methods. Groundwork is a great thing to start when they're young, I just don't agree with the lounging so young.


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> OMG why do u guys think its so bad? clinton anderson stresses traing extreamly early and 18 months is allready a yearling and they lounge horses younger than that. my filly was started lounging and groundwork when she was 6 months old so 18 months is nothing.


everyone really has their own opinions as to whens a good time to start ANYTHING with young horses. i agree with both of you, actually. i have a 16, almost 17 month old filly that i lunge already. but only at a very light walk trot routine for 5-10 minutes. no more. and you have to be VERY patient and understanding. like kitten said, its hard on their joints. too much work would ruin them.


----------



## ladybugracer (Sep 12, 2007)

**

Hey there, I was just going threw this last month with my 7yr old gelding I just bought. He is 16.2hh and 1300 pds and would also only do it at a canter. He would do one lap at a canter and just take off and rip the rope right out of my hands. Rope burns hurt!! He did this to me 3 times, after that I had enough, I went and got a stud chain and put it under his chin and that was the end of it. A coulple of times with lunging with the stud chain cured it. Now he does great, hasnt tried it since. I think it was a respect thing with him. Big BRAT!!


----------



## ladybugracer (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh... and Im an Oregon gal too!!


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

It could be that she is just BORED! :lol: If you don't put the lunging to a purpose (as in mindless circles) then they will get extremely bored and come up with games of their own! Maybe this is what she has done. If so, then it's like her telling you "You are boring, so I'm leaving!" I've seen horses lie down because their owners were too boring for them! They just refuse to do anything they ask because they aren't interesting enough.

So, taking into consideration her age and her joints, etc. I would use obstacles and make puzzles for her to figure out. That way she sees a PURPOSE. That alone can change a horse's behavior. If she does try to take off, get down really low to the ground and brace yourself in a power position. The lower you get, the more leverage you have. This may not work so well with a leather or nylon halter because it's like a big pillow on the horse's head. It actually encourages the horse to lean on it. A good quality rope halter would be best. No chain. You will have better communication with a rope halter. 

One exercise I teach every horse I work with is this.......say I'm standing on the left side of the horse, I put the rope around the horse's RIGHT side, around his HQ's, step back at an angle and gently put a feel on the rope, causing the horse to turn to the right and then eventually face me. Sometimes the horse will brace against me and maybe try to fight it, but that's a normal response. Just hang with her until she gives. It's really a good thing to do, and that may help with your issue as well


----------



## qux3 (Nov 6, 2007)

If the problem is that the horse is yanking the lunge line out of your hand or burning your hand, you might try not using a lunge line until you get the horse past this bad habit.  

I have been working with a dominant mare who is very bold and pushy and opinionated, and I've had success in a round pen with just waving a coiled rope in one hand, or tossing the end of it, aiming at whatever part of her I want to move. She learned in about 15 minutes to pay close attention to me and not to turn away unless I signalled her to, at jog, trot or canter. 
It eliminates the tug of war with the lunge line, and has improved her ground manners in general.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

horse_luver,

I meant original poster, not you, talking about gallop (ok, ok, canter) on lunge.  I think it's too hard on joints till they at least 3. I personally don't do it, but it's up to every person.


----------

